# Windows 7



## Ellipsis (Oct 13, 2008)

http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20081028-first-look-at-windows-7.html


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Looks awesome. I just hope it doesn't slow down my computer. When will the platform be released?


----------



## Ellipsis (Oct 13, 2008)

Lance said:


> Looks awesome. I just hope it doesn't slow down my computer. When will the platform be released?


They are still being secretive...late 2009/early 2010 seems to still be the target.

Anyway I hope Compiz or Desktop Environments themselves employ some of the features...though some of them would not be as welcomed.


----------



## Stickynotee (Oct 13, 2008)

Wow, thanks for the post man.

I've been looking for Windows 7 news for a long time now.

Hopefully It's not like Vista.....Slow as hell...


----------



## Ellipsis (Oct 13, 2008)

Stickynotee said:


> Wow, thanks for the post man.
> 
> I've been looking for Windows 7 news for a long time now.
> 
> Hopefully It's not like Vista.....Slow as hell...


Windows 7 will at the fundamental level use the same technology as Vista. Thus, it will still require 1+GB of RAM and a decent set of other specs. The difference here is that it is being introduced when 2GB of RAM (if not more) will be the standard. Moreover, chips sold by that time will likely use the nehalem architecture with as much as 6 cores (12 if you include hyper threading).

If you want speed on low end hardware run Linux with XFCE or Fluxbox desktop environments....or send it to me and get a new computer.


----------



## Crazysah (Oct 18, 2008)

Late 2009 seems more likely. Windows 7 seems very much improved upon Vista and that is very good. I like the new features that are being implemented and I can't wait to try it out!


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

I must say the specifications are not astounding. Speaking, of course with a bias for Firefox. roud:


----------



## Crazysah (Oct 18, 2008)

NephilimAzrael said:


> I must say the specifications are not astounding. Speaking, of course with a bias for Firefox. roud:


Yeah... You Firefox fan! Biased! Atleast Windows 7 will be the major improvement that Vista never was!


----------



## Ellipsis (Oct 13, 2008)

I am adding a poll to this thread...

Would you spend $100 on the Windows 7 features thus far announced?

Most people will get it forced on them or as a bonus when buying a new computer (depending on your point of view and how it turns out)...but would you spend $100 on the move from XP or Vista or (name your OS here) to Windows 7 as it looks today?

To remind you: for $100 you could buy 2 quality video/computer games, 10 or so relatively cheap books, 10 large packages of pizza pops (120 pizza pops...enough food for 20 or so days) , about 100 Slurpees (depending on size), 50 ice cream sandwiches bought from the "ice cream man", one first year college text book...


----------



## Stickynotee (Oct 13, 2008)

Ellipsis said:


> Windows 7 will at the fundamental level use the same technology as Vista. Thus, it will still require 1+GB of RAM and a decent set of other specs. The difference here is that it is being introduced when 2GB of RAM (if not more) will be the standard. Moreover, chips sold by that time will likely use the nehalem architecture with as much as 6 cores (12 if you include hyper threading).
> 
> If you want speed on low end hardware run Linux with XFCE or Fluxbox desktop environments....or send it to me and get a new computer.


Well that SUCKS!

That means it will be slow as heck!

6 cores now?!?!? Geez. They are coming along SUPER fast. 
Honestly, it's not even worth buying ANYTHING, now, as in a few weeks, whatever you bought will be "out of style".


----------



## Ogion (Nov 1, 2008)

Well, i know of so many ways to better spend my 100€ (whatever currency )...

But i mean, i am clearly biased towards free software. I use Debian as my OS and have really no intention of changing that. Why should i?...

Ogion


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Spoken with clarity. Freeware is reliable, given the amount of time given to it. It is flexible also given the numerous attentive alterations made by open-source programming. Although these benefits have numerous counter effects.


----------



## Ogion (Nov 1, 2008)

Uhm, you mean Free/open source software, not freeware, right? Freeware is closedsource-software which you can get 'for free', i-e- without money, like Opera. Opensource-software is software with 'open sources', like Firefoy...

Ogion


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Same difference to me. There are ways of learning the coding process for such software.. Oh I say too much. :mellow:


----------



## Ti Dominant (Sep 25, 2010)

*Sure. It was decent.*


----------

